# Exploding abdomen



## glock34girl (Mar 26, 2013)

Holy cow! I fed two large crix to my sub adult majuscula pair. The female is fine but the male's abdomen looks as if it will burst! Is this normal? Should I be worried?


----------



## Mantisman. (Mar 26, 2013)

Don't touch it! probably he will be fine but falling would be dangerous, do not feed him in a few days haha this is normal in mantids.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 26, 2013)

No desert for him!

But seriously your lucky some males nearly starve themselves, don't feed him till it goes back down(a few days) just mist to drink and he'll be fine. If your really worried warm him up to speed up his metabolism.


----------



## glock34girl (Mar 26, 2013)

What a glutton! I think had I offered a third he'd of taken it! He has perched himself where the warm filtered light is.

In the future is it just sort of one big crix a day? I mean talk about a buffet freak! Iam absolutely NOT bugging him at all for fear he falls and his guts splat everywhere! Perhaps I shall name him Albert. Lol


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey hey hey its Faaat Albert, Haha...

I would think 3 big crix a week would be more than plenty especially for a male, every day is a bit much and not needed(as you have seen).


----------



## glock34girl (Mar 26, 2013)

Lol yeah, I had named him Gunny but maybe Albert is better lol. Okay, good to know about the feeding!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Mar 27, 2013)

It isn't going to burst and it is perfectly normal. Feed less though. Abdomen should be plump, not stretched unless gravid female.


----------



## jamurfjr (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks like my belly after the China Buffet. When it comes to food(except wife's cooking), I guess I'm greedy like a mantis. I know I'll pay for it later but gorge myself any way. I wonder if mantises also suffer from indigestion! :lol:


----------



## Meadow98684 (Mar 27, 2013)

I second that last guy. Asian food really makes me turn into a jigglypuff


----------

